# Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int.



## daddyrich93 (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello, everyone.
I am in the process of purchasing a 2006 A6, and I would like to purchase the new exterior color, Atlas Gray. I am a fan of the Amaretto interior. I have gone to audi's website to build this car, but the website does not show the color combination well. DOES ANYONE HAVE A PHOTO OF THE A6 WITH ATLAS GRAY EXTERIOR AND AMARETTO INTERIOR?
Thanks!


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (daddyrich93)*

I don't have any pictures for you, but I have seen the Atlas Grey in person and I can tell you that it is quite stunning. I have pictures of the Amaretto interior, but with a black exterior. Take it from me though, Atlas Grey was my first choice. It looks wonderful; I'm sure the combination would be a feast for the eyes.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (daddyrich93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daddyrich93* »_I am a fan of the Amaretto interior. 

Speak to the dealer. Audi allows special order exteriors and interiors for an extra charge.
The Amaretto interior is fantastic, especially because it does not have the bland brown dash and steering wheel. 
The dealer near me (Fred Baker, Bedford, OH) has several A6 on the lot with this fantastic interior.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (Juaser)*

I'd agree - it's worth a shot! If you can get that combo, you'd love it. Oyster grey is nice too.


----------



## Ayrtons Dad (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (daddyrich93)*

Try http://www.audi.co.uk, click new cars and select the A6 model you would like to configure. Their website is far superior to ours and it will show a better color with interior photos you can expand. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JLoh (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (Ayrtons Dad)*

I'm pretty sure you can get the Amaretto interior with Atlas Gray exterior...I've seen it. I think you have to buck up for premium leather though.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (JLoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JLoh* »_I think you have to buck up for premium leather though. 

I've been told this as well - mine has the volterra leather - but I haven't seen that in any of the Audi propaganda.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Seeking: Atlas gray ext. w/ amaretto int. (GLI_Man)*

Yeah the amaretto is 1k extra. The color is only available with the volterra leather.


----------



## Nuvolari (Jun 22, 2004)

Guys, the question was not how to get this combination (and it is a standard choice). The question was to see pictures of that combo which show it better than Audi's website.
We don't have that combo in stock or I'd take a picture for you, daddyrich


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Nuvolari)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nuvolari* »_Guys, the question was not how to get this combination (and it is a standard choice). The question was to see pictures of that combo which show it better than Audi's website.
We don't have that combo in stock or I'd take a picture for you, daddyrich

Find a dealer with that combination and go see it.


----------

